# Ammonium Sulfate



## dtuck (Sep 23, 2021)

Found this at a local site one. Learning as I go w diy lawn care. Thoughts or experience are appreciated.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I would absolutely buy it. That prill size for that price is great.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Great price.


----------



## dtuck (Sep 23, 2021)

Picked it up today, price has come down by about half just recently. It is sourced here locally. Here is a pic of the analysis. Should there be any concerns about 24% sulfur?


----------



## kclyki02 (May 13, 2019)

Sulfate = Sulfur, that's normal.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

dtuck said:


> Picked it up today, price has come down by about half just recently. It is sourced here locally. Here is a pic of the analysis. Should there be any concerns about 24% sulfur?


Which SiteOne in VA is this at?


----------



## dtuck (Sep 23, 2021)

Both Midlothian & Ashland locations have it available


----------

